# Do tourist book there campervan holidays before they come or when they get to Aust



## cwelsh77 (May 14, 2012)

Hi 
Hope someone can help, If a person coming to Australia is looking at hiring a campervan to travel the east coast do they normally book in there home country or wait till they come out to Australia. Also how do you find out which company is good and which ones are not worth hiring from.
thanks for your help


----------



## Dave1992 (Sep 2, 2010)

*Campervanning in Oz*

Hey hey,

I would suggest you go to STA Travel and get some advice from them. That's what I did and they are very helpful travel experts. I have been travelling in a campervan from Travellers Autobarn and my trip was absolutely fantastic. We rented a Chubby Camper for two, booked through STA as they get certain benefits through them opposed to book your car directly with Travellers or any other travel agency, I think there is no cost for the one-way fee (normally $200) and free living equipment too!
For me and and my friends, it was the best decision to rent a campervan, you are just so flexible in what you wanna do and do not depend on bus times or train schedules. Anyway, Australia is a huuuuge continent and you just see so much more in your own camper than a bus that only gets you from A to B.

Hope this helped you a bit - I think - booking a camper in advance is much better cause you might get an early bird special or so as well. Get some advice at STA Travel, these guys really know what they are talking about ...


----------

